# About to move to Dubai - Personal recommendations and a few questions



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

First of all thanks to all the people that have contributed to the very useful stickies on moving to Dubai.

I am about to move to Dubai on a 2 year assignment with my current employer and expect to start on 1st October with my family following some time later.

I have many questions which I realise I could and have Googled, but I would value personal recommendations.

So in no particular order, can anyone recommend any of the following;


A good bank, I'm looking for a one stop shop with good internet and or mobile phone apps.
Insurance company for house contents
Insurance company for cars. We will eventually have two cars, are multicar policies available?
Pet insurance
Second hand car dealers? Are there any public car auctions? Can you check a car's history like we can in the UK?
Estate agents (villa rentals), I have read some real horror stories!
Doctors/Dentists
Vets
Gyms
Areas to live with a dog (my work place will be Internet City)
Schools teaching the UK curriculum. My employer provides 20k AED PA for school fees, but from what I have seen so far that is not going to cover 50% of the fees
A source of second hand furniture and appliances. I am aware of Dubizzle, are they any others?


Other general questions.

1. I understand that the DEWA charge is 5% of the annual rental, but I have also seen reference to a tax that based on the size (square footage) of the property. Can someone confirm all of the property related taxes and how they are calculated.

2. My daughter is currently in a Scottish High School. Has anyone had experience of moving a child from the Scottish curriculum in to the 'UK' curriculum? Was it easy and can it be done mid term or mid year?

3. Can you drive a hire car on a UK driving license whilst waiting for a local license to be issued?


Thanks in advance


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

So basically you're introducing yourself to the forum by starting a thread saying I am too lazy to do my own research but asking for someone to take their time and write detailed answers to all your questions.


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> So basically you're introducing yourself to the forum by starting a thread saying I am too lazy to do my own research but asking for someone to take their time and write detailed answers to all your questions.


Thanks, but as I stated in my original post, I can and have done research on the internet, but for me nothing is better than a personal recommendation from somebody that has actually experience.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ignore FCJB that's typical of his/her attitude here. 

A good bank, I'm looking for a one stop shop with good internet and or mobile phone apps.

HSBC are fine so long as you don't have to interact with any of their local staff. I manage to go a few months at a time without dealing with them. Online is fine as as their UK/Jersey services which link fine online to the UAE accounts. Humans at most banks here are best avoided. 

Insurance company for house contents

Never bothered here but try RSA or AXA. 

Insurance company for cars. We will eventually have two cars, are multicar policies available?

I think you'll get a discount. Speak to RSA or AXA direct. Look at leasing if only here for a short time. 

Pet insurance

No idea. 

Second hand car dealers? Are there any public car auctions? Can you check a car's history like we 
can in the UK?

Loads. Looks at dubizzle. Car will get a basic check (mini MOT) when re-registering into your name. Pay if you want more. Ownership registration is well regulated so no worries about unpaid finance etc. Never heard of a way to check on write offs etc as in the UK. Pay for an inspection by a garage if you are concerned. 

Estate agents (villa rentals), I have read some real horror stories!

All are horrendous. See the sticky and god help you 

Doctors/Dentists

Nicholas & Asp for both. Various locations 

Vets

No idea 

Gyms

Depends where you live/work. Often provided if in an apartment. 

Areas to live with a dog (my work place will be Internet City)

Jumeriah, Umm Sequim or if you prefer expat purpose built ghettos Springs/Meadows/Lakes /Arabian Ranches 

Schools teaching the UK curriculum. My employer provides 20k AED PA for school fees, but from what I have seen so far that is not going to cover 50% of the fees

No idea. 

A source of second hand furniture and appliances. I am aware of Dubizzle, are they any others?

Dubizzle is best.


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information and for restoring my faith in Forums!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MWH said:


> First of all thanks to all the people that have contributed to the very useful stickies on moving to Dubai.
> 
> I am about to move to Dubai on a 2 year assignment with my current employer and expect to start on 1st October with my family following some time later.
> 
> ...


Answers above. I kind of agree with FCJB. Most, if not all of this information can be found in the sticky titled "Read before posting". If you'd bothered to skim through that, you probably would've had most of your questions answered before posting this thread anyway.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> HSBC are fine so long as you don't have to interact with any of their local staff.


Unless you can snag a Premier account.

Only time I ever went into the branch was for the initial meeting with my relationship manager. Everything else I need, I just email the guy direct, and poof...

And the global transfers exchange rate is actually quite competitive... 

Reason I am posting this is reading the forums here you will find a lot of HSBC bashing... but to be fair, most of those comments are related to the regular or Advance customers...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

MWH said:


> 2. My daughter is currently in a Scottish High School. Has anyone had experience of moving a child from the Scottish curriculum in to the 'UK' curriculum? Was it easy and can it be done mid term or mid year?


Not high school, and not mid-year, but we brought our daughter out from the Scottish Primary system, and she has just finished her first year in the English system here.

The schools here get so confused as to what year your child should be in. The age cut-offs are different in England and Scotland, and the years are numbered differently.

P4 in Scotland is actually Year 3 in England.

The school here (and most of those i talked to) hadnt a bloody clue.
It turns out that our daughter is the youngest in her year here, and she has actually skipped a full school year.
She's doing great, and has no idea! The problem might come when she has to go to High School before she's actually 11....

I wish you luck in talking to the registrars.... do the research, and keep asking, and dont take everything they say as gospel.

They are either trying to fight you off because of ridiculous waiting lists, or trying to extract cash from you, regardless of your needs.

When looking at schools, you want teachers that have 'been round the block' Avoid schools with lots of young recent graduate teachers. It is imperative, in my mind, that a teacher has had a firm grounding in the UK school system in the UK before working out here in a multi-cultural school. 

Good luck!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

MWH said:


> So in no particular order, can anyone recommend any of the following;
> 
> 
> A good bank, I'm looking for a one stop shop with good internet and or mobile phone apps.
> ...


 About FBCJ's comments, while it may have come across a bit harsh, he does have a point. I do not mind posting links in response to people's questions, but it does make me wonder why the forum search function isn't used more. That is basically what I did and it took me about 10-15 mins (granted that might be more time than what some people are willing to spend responding to a stranger's questions). 

In any case hope the above helps!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

saraswat said:


> About FBCJ's comments, while it may have come across a bit harsh, he does have a point. I do not mind posting links in response to people's questions, but it does make me wonder why the forum search function isn't used more. That is basically what I did and it took me about 10-15 mins (granted that might be more time than what some people are willing to spend responding to a stranger's questions).
> 
> In any case hope the above helps!


Loving this post  Next time anyone complains that we are too harsh and unhelpful and rude for suggesting they search first and then post, I will direct them to this post


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

On a completely different note, has anyone else noticed that Saraswat just can't get FCJB's letters in the right order? It was once FCBJ and now it's FBCJ


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> On a completely different note, has anyone else noticed that Saraswat just can't get FCJB's letters in the right order? It was once FCBJ and now it's FBCJ


I admit sometimes I have to look up his username to get it right, thought it was right this time (my minute dyslexia kicking in), apologies FCJB  ...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> About FBCJ's comments, while it may have come across a bit harsh, he does have a point. I do not mind posting links in response to people's questions, but it does make me wonder why the forum search function isn't used more. That is basically what I did and it took me about 10-15 mins (granted that might be more time than what some people are willing to spend responding to a stranger's questions).
> 
> In any case hope the above helps!



I guess my belief is to help those who help themselves (and yet I voted for Obama x2 ) As you have shown for basically every question listed there is at least one thread dedicated to the topic, most have more than that.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

To be fair to fcjb1970, the OP is a bit "sort out my entire life in one forum post for me"

However just to show we are not all mean

1 - Not HSBC, I've had my business account downgraded to the same services of my Junior Super Happy Saver account I had when I was 14 when they took over Lloyds. No chequebook, card only good for withdrawl at ATM's. Can't pay bills, use PayPal, online etc etc.

2 - No idea, I doubt few people have it here.

3 - Insurance is more about the car here not the driver, though I've heard a UK no claims helps. When you go to the RTA, there are brokers that will get you various quotes often cheaper than doing the phoning around yourself.

4 - Like home insurance, seen it offered but few people seem to take it. I think there is a general distrust of the insurance industry here because of hassles with their medical insurance.

5 - Dubizzle for private sales, there are auctions but there is no database for cut and shuts, right offs etc. Heard a few stories about the auctions here - ie right offs from other countries.

6 - Pages and pages of discussions about this, what do you want to know?

7 - Again, break it down.

8 - I've used Al Safa and Nad Al Sheeba, both seem ok to good so far.

9 - You can get a dump full of meatheads on 'roids or an expensive beach club that's gym, beach, bar, pool, tennis courts etc. 

10 - A villa with a garden then ideally but what's your budget? Room requirements?

11 - No idea.

12 - Dubizzle is best.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> ...(and yet I voted for Obama x2 )...


You are the reason we Canadians cant build Keystone XL... friggin tree hugger...


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

MWH said:


> I have many questions which I realise I could and have Googled, but I would value personal recommendations.
> 
> So in no particular order, can anyone recommend any of the following;
> 
> ...


Hello MWH,

Please refer to my recommendations above in blue


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

Pamela, firstly, so sorry to hear about your dog. We love our dog and I have thought long and hard about whether or not a move to Dubai is right for her.

I know there are some very polarised views about taking a dog to Dubai, but she is part of the family and we will do the best we can to make it work.

Thanks for all of your very useful advice.


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> To be fair to fcjb1970, the OP is a bit "sort out my entire life in one forum post for me"
> 
> However just to show we are not all mean
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Mr Rossi, I have used the HSBC in the UK for the last 30+ years and found them very good. I will take your advice and stick with them in UAE


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Loving this post  Next time anyone complains that we are too harsh and unhelpful and rude for suggesting they search first and then post, I will direct them to this post


To all of you, I have to thank you for your help and patience, but I do need to correct fcjb1970's comment. It's not 'laziness', just incompetence.

I have spent man days googling for information, but probably the most valuable thing I have learned from the responses is that you can search this forum.

Thanks


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

MWH said:


> Thanks for the advice Mr Rossi, I have used the HSBC in the UK for the last 30+ years and found them very good. I will take your advice and stick with them in UAE


Also to add, as far as car insurance goes, my own personal experience recently...

1. Went to the dealership
2. Picked the car
3. Insurance from the dealer was offered, took the details of the coverage
4. Paid a deposit to book the vehicle, balance to be paid by bank check
5. Emailed details to my RM at HSBC
6. RM suggested to decline the dealer offered insurance, said he will get me a quote from Zurich which has a tie up with HSBC and offers special perks to Premier customers
7. RM emails back quote which has more coverage than offered by dealer, but for 15% less, including agency repairs for 5 years (dealer option had 3) and free car replacement for 18 months at no charge (dealer option had this as an addon for quite a bit)
8. I accept the quote
9. RM issues bank check to dealership for the balance, has it delivered to the sales guy
10. Dealership sends over guy to take me to registration office with all the paperwork, he picks me up from work, takes me there and drops me back
11. I shall take a cab to the dealership and take delivery of the car next week 

In this entire process, I did not step into the HSBC branch even once (yet!)...


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> Not high school, and not mid-year, but we brought our daughter out from the Scottish Primary system, and she has just finished her first year in the English system here.
> 
> The schools here get so confused as to what year your child should be in. The age cut-offs are different in England and Scotland, and the years are numbered differently.
> 
> ...


Thanks, especially for the pointer on age and school years. I will keep trying to find someone who has moved into High school.


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

saraswat said:


> About FBCJ's comments, while it may have come across a bit harsh, he does have a point. I do not mind posting links in response to people's questions, but it does make me wonder why the forum search function isn't used more. That is basically what I did and it took me about 10-15 mins (granted that might be more time than what some people are willing to spend responding to a stranger's questions).
> 
> In any case hope the above helps!


I am thoroughly embarrassed by the ease at which you have provided the information that I have struggled to find. I have to confess that I missed the 'Search' function on this forum!

Many thanks for your time, this is extremely useful.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

MWH said:


> Thanks for the advice Mr Rossi, I have used the HSBC in the UK for the last 30+ years and found them very good. I will take your advice and stick with them in UAE


errr. i don't think that was his advice?
I think he said "not HSBC"

i'm with Emirates NBD. no problems at all, whatsoever. (so far)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

+1 Emirates NBD for personal banking, so far so good and their internet banking is pretty decent.


----------



## MWH (Aug 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> errr. i don't think that was his advice?
> I think he said "not HSBC"
> 
> i'm with Emirates NBD. no problems at all, whatsoever. (so far)


Thanks, I mixed up IMAC's positive review of HSBC. I will also check out Emirates NBD


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What the OP said at 12:50pm. 

A lot of us get worn down by these newbie threads but perhaps that's because we've been here too long to remember just how difficult the initial move here was. 

If you haven't got the patience to take time to respond then please just ignore these threads. Yes some of the OP's questions were on stickies or could have been answered by searching. Many, such as the question about moving from a Scots school system to a "UK" school system, I expect, could not. 

To IMAC I've been with HSBC premier for 7 years, had at least 7 relationship managers in that time in DXB and AD, and all have been useless. I prefer dealing with their computers/ATMs here


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> So basically you're introducing yourself to the forum by starting a thread saying I am too lazy to do my own research but asking for someone to take their time and write detailed answers to all your questions.


With all my respect but I think this is the meaning to have a forum. People will ask and interact with each other. 

I am sure it is safe to assume all the new comers questions have been asked once or more before. So if everybody will take your advice latterly then I recommend that you guys can archive the while expatforum website and allow only the search functionality to search the old threads. No need to bother reading and answer the same question over and over!!!

Lets not misjudge and keep the fundamentals of web (sharing)

Sorry if I m harsh.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> To IMAC I've been with HSBC premier for 7 years, had at least 7 relationship managers in that time in DXB and AD, and all have been useless. I prefer dealing with their computers/ATMs here


You are actually the second person to tell me that...

Either mine is a keeper, or its the initial honeymoon period...


----------



## Kemsmum (Aug 10, 2013)

*Moving during Scottish High School Years*

Don't know if this is still relevant but we moved our 15 year old ( going into 4th year) and our 17 year old ( going into 6th year) from the Scottish Curriculum into the English one. They both had to repeat a year as the school wouldn't take them half way trough their exam cycle. This has worked out well for both of them as they were able to settle onto the school and the change of curriculum without the workload being too heavy. If they hadn't been in the middle they would've gone into their own school year as both their birthdays are before August. It is confusing but has worked out well for them both.


----------

